# my two beautiful boys



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

Just thought i would share my beautiful boys with you. They are my world xx sorry for poor pics, done by my phone


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

They are just gawjus!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Needs!!!!!!!!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh my word how cute are they. Seriously beautiful bunnies. Uuummmm.....*steals*


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

omg, they are gorgeous, your first boy looks a little bit like my Rascal :lol:


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

What beautiful bunnies :001_tt1:


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

thank you for all your lovely comment. xx


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

georgus bunnies:001_tt1:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So when can I come and pick them up? LOL


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

sorry Jo these bunnies are all mine  they will be loved and looked after till they are my big old boys XxX


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you are both wrong they are MINE!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oooooo simply stunning lads you have there.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

What gorgeous boys you have there  

*Heidi*


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I love your buns x


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you all again  means a lot to me, im very proud of them both.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

your lion head reminds me of blossom Animals in Distress - Torbay & Westcountry the one on the right, shes a real sweetie and so soft I bet your boy is too


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

awwwww blossom is beautiful, she does look a lot like my smokey lol yep hes supper soft but he sure doesn't like having a brush. as soon as im all done he run off and starts messing it all bk up. its cute to watch him do it though  he he


----------

